# audio hook up Roamio basic



## DB_0673 (Sep 2, 2009)

Can I run the HDMI to my tv and also run the optical digital to an older receiver (does not have HDMI)? Will the both output audio simultaneously?
Also the yellow RCA plug says A/V, does that mean audio or video. Yellow used to mean audio in the old days. Could I use a stereo Rca wire and then a splitter to go to left and right inputs on this old receiver. ( if dig optical is not an option)
Thanks

My Roamio won't arrive until next tues so I am just trying to be ready.
I did not know it did not have rca outs until I found a pic of the rear of the unit 
Dan


----------



## worachj (Oct 14, 2006)

On the back of the Roamio Basic the yellow RCA hole is for composite output, and is only good for standard definition picture and analog audio. You need a composite breakout cable like the one TiVo sells here.

https://www.tivo.com/shop/detail/av-cable


----------



## eboydog (Mar 24, 2006)

I can state the optical Toslink and hdmi both output audio at the same time on the basic. If you need stereo output rca, you will need the breakout cable as previously noted. 

The breakout cable also supports componant video output however there are issues will it outputting both hdmi video and component at the same time (just for the video output).


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

DB_0673 said:


> .....Also the yellow RCA plug says A/V, does that mean audio or video. Yellow used to mean audio in the old days. .......


 Yellow never meant audio. Yellow RCA connectors are for composite video (480i SD video only). Red and white or sometimes black are for left/right analog stereo audio. 


eboydog said:


> I can state the optical Toslink and hdmi both output audio at the same time on the basic. If you need stereo output rca, you will need the breakout cable as previously noted. The breakout cable also supports componant video output however there are issues will it outputting both hdmi video and component at the same time (just for the video output).


 The breakout for the Roamio basic only supports composite AV, not component video. You're mistaking that with the breakout connections on the mini.


----------



## A J Ricaud (Jun 25, 2002)

eboydog said:


> The breakout cable also supports componant video output however there are issues will it outputting both hdmi video and component at the same time (just for the video output).


The basic only outputs composite, not component, video. The plus and pro have component.


----------



## eboydog (Mar 24, 2006)

A J Ricaud said:


> The basic only outputs composite, not component, video. The plus and pro have component.


Thanks, me bad as composite and component I always get them mixed up.


----------



## DB_0673 (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks, I just realized that the old receiver I have does not even have optical. I will look at the breakout cable, or probably need to replace that receiver.

Dan


----------



## DB_0673 (Sep 2, 2009)

anyone try or recommend sending the HDMI to the A/V receiver first, then out of the receiver to the TV (HDMI out) or just toslink to A/V and HDMI to TV

thanks
Dan


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Standard is to go to the receiver first and then to the TV. That's how I've always had my TiVos connected. Even before HDMI. It works without issue.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

aaronwt said:


> It works without issue.


You should just make this your signature and you wouldn't have to keep typing it with every post. [elbow jab to ribs]


----------

